# Me and my ovary. ^_^



## Terra (Aug 10, 2000)

Long story, but work with me here...I'm 17, diagnosed with IBS at 10, and I've been having some really really bad pain in my right side, below my hip. I've been getting in between periods for about a year now. It usually only lasts for a few hours and then goes away. Three weeks ago it came again, but it wouldn't stop hurting. The pain was so bad I couldn't walk. I went to the ER on a Saturday where they said I probably had an ovarian cyst and they gave me a shot in my behind for pain (it works by making your butt hurt) and some narcotics. My mom scheduled an OB/GYN appointment for me as soon as she could but it wouldn't be for a week and half. I went to school the next week all drugged up but missed that Friday. By Sunday I was in a lot of pain again Sunday and had to make another trip to the ER where they gave me two shots in my behind and said I was just constipated. The next day I had my appointment and the doc said he thought it was a cyst too and scheduled an ultrasound in another week. I was in too much pain, missed the next two days of school and managed to get the ultrasound moved up to Thursday. Doc said it was definately my ovary, the pain would go away with my next period, and to take birth control pills at that time. Today is day two of my period and I'm still in excruciating pain...barely able to walk, not hungry, that sort of thing.Ok, so my question is, does anyone know what might be causing this and anything I can do for pain since the drugs and such aren't working?


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

Hey Tara! Well welcome to the club! Looks like there are more people out there with the same problem as I! Yeah I have the same problem! You are pretty lucky though that you were able to get in an see the doctor in a week and a half I booked my appointment in December and I could get in no earlier than the 28th of January 2003!!! yeah over a year! I know the pain you are going through I have the exact same symptoms. Have yet to find out though what my problem is....I have pain right across my lower abd. not just on one site. They suggested it could be Endometriosis, cysts, ovarian cancer, poylps or a few other things. I can relate though chickie-poo and it is no fun! Hope you are feeling better. Oh and as for drugs you will have to ask your doctor about that one, nothing seems to work for me but different things work for different people. Somtimes it is just the process of elimination and finding out what works....talk to your doc!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

{{{good sense of humor}}}







It sounds like ovarian cysts or plain painful ovulation. Combine that with IBS-C..worsened by narcotic pain meds(yes you need to take pain med if it hurts real bad, just know that you then need to do something about constipation)It would be good to try birth contol pills to stop ovulation. Hopefully, that will work for you.In the meantime: remember to drink lots of water to keep things moving!


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

web pageThis is a good health website, especially for young people.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

The birthcontrol will take a while, and it works by attempting to stop the developement of cyst. Most women have cyst, some aren't affected by it. I have cysts, and in time you learn to deal with the pain without drugs. If they get too bad, they may want to remove it in surgery, but most of the time that doesn't happen. I had one removed because it was the size of a golf ball. I've had others rupture and they do hurt, but like I said you can get used to pain if you deal with it without pain killers. And yes I do know the pain you have with cysts. Since the doctor felt you didn't need surgery there is not much you can do but learn how to handle it.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

I too have this pain. The crazy thing about it is I never remember it by the time I get to see my gyno. I truly think mines is painful ovulation. I don't just get it on one side I get it on both sides. It last for a day or so. I feel as if someone is squeezing my ovaries. I get the bent over walk going and I suffer through. If I have pain meds I take them (which most of the time they don't help). No heat, laying down, walking, hot baths nothing helps. It just goes away with time. Sorry I can't be of much help. Please let us know what your out come is.Tweet Tweet


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Count me in as a member of this club. Not a very fun club. I too have gotten used to the pain. Luckily, to my knowledge, my cysts haven't ever grown huge, but even the little ones can be fairly painful. When the pain spreads across the whole pelvic region (it sometimes does, and for nearly 2 years I had what might have been an entrapped nerve there), I put an icepack on it to calm down the nerves. Seems to work for a while. What has worked the best for me, for pelvic pain in general, has been progesterone cream. I apply it in the general area, esp. around the bothersome ovary.


----------



## Terra (Aug 10, 2000)

Yeah, I use an ice pack a lot and that helps. Maybe it's because my hormones are so messed up that I'm having hot flashes, but hey!My pain got incredibly bad Wednesday night so much so that I could barely make it through Star Trek! And that's saying something! Anyway, next day at like 6 pm it just dissappears...after three *insert bad word* weeks! Go figure. Now I just need help convincing my mom that exercise is good! She's keeping me confined to the house! Ahhhhhh!


----------

